# الكتاب الأكثر من رائع Material and Energy Balancing in the Process Industries



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم الكتاب الأكثر من رائع وأرجو أن يعجبكم ......
Material and Energy Balancing in the Process Industries: From Microscopic Balances to Large Plants (Computer Aided Chemical Engineering)






http://rapidshare.com/files/6920242...cing_in_the_Process_Industries_044482409X.rar

http://ifile.it/af4stm/material_and_energy_balancing_in_the_process_industries.rar​
أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ..............


----------



## shoshgad (11 مارس 2009)

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل علي الكتاب الرائع...


----------



## alsane (11 مارس 2009)

jazak allah khyra
God bless you


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## Eng.Mu3th (11 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لك

ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## &هند& (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخوي ^^ فعلا كتاب ممتع 


اخي اذا تكرمت لو سمحت ممكن تنزل اي كتاب عن ال pumps , valves or compressiors 

وساكون فعلا شاكره لك =)

..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد وسأرسل لك الرابط إن شاء الله .......


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررر كتاب جميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ......


----------



## kema (13 مارس 2009)

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ونورتنا بوجودك ........


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور حبيبي الغالي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## en_shaabi (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور .....كتاب أكثر من رائع .....يعطيك العافية....


----------



## abu-griesha (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عن جد انت كتابك رائع... من فضلك اريد اى material balance عن انتاج الامونيا nh3


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## aahmh86 (11 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر ... وجاري التحميل


----------



## امير العراق (12 يوليو 2010)

اغاتي بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2010)

منورين الموضع وصاحبه وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ...


----------



## وردة الجوري3 (13 يوليو 2010)

مشششششششششكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## SuperPosition (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
بس هالكتاب شلون يختلف عن بقية نوع هالكتب 
هل شرح العمليات الرياضية لو شنو؟؟؟


----------



## el sherif farghali (17 أغسطس 2010)

thankx


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 أغسطس 2010)

superposition قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك
> بس هالكتاب شلون يختلف عن بقية نوع هالكتب
> هل شرح العمليات الرياضية لو شنو؟؟؟



يختلف من ناحية الشرح والطرق السهلة في الشرح وإن شاء الله تستفاد منه وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## khalid elnaji (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ورحمك 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

